# Dallas, NC - White, LH?, Beautiful! PTS 10/02



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Year 
2009 

Tag#
7340 
Color WHITE
Cage # M12 Age 1 yr Release Date 10/02/2009
OTHERS Admitted Date 09/28/2009
Area Pickup:
ST MARKS CHURCH RD, BESSEMER CITY
Remarks:


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww... this poor little guy looks so pitiful. I hope someone can help him.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This boy needs help-is anyone helping him?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this boy up/


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful scarged little one. Anyone helping him?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm praying he made it out


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

How sad- what a beautiful dog


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------

